# Annoying speaker wall plate question



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Alright, running wires through the wall now. But trying to find a single gang wall plate to have one speaker connection and sub connection. Or two speaker connections and one sub.

Id rather not go to double gang if I can help it. Checked amazon and parts express but didn't have any luck.

Appreciate any help, Id like to cover up these holes in my wall!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.monoprice.com/Category?c_id=109&cp_id=10425


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Or if you can't find one out of this set from the link RTS100x5 posted, you can just cobble one together with keystones from there at Monoprice. Something like this wallpate with these keystones and this keystone.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What Brandon said. The only potential problem I see with the RCA keystone is that it requires an RCA plug for the connection on the wall side. So if you’re pulling spooled cable stock you’re going to have to solder on a RCA to the cable end. Either that or pull a cable that is pre-terminated. 

Another issue you might face is that the keystone along with the RCA plugged into it (wall side) will be too deep for the electrical box. Might want to go with an open-framed low voltage box instead.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Might want to go with an open-framed low voltage box instead.


Exactly what I'd do.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Appreciate all the help, I ordered from them and received everything yesterday. Only one problem, the double gang for the wall behind the a/v rack doesnt fit the same size "keystones."

heres a pic of the speaker connection, its too wide to fit the 4 keystone plate. Am I limited to the 3 port plate for speaker connections, or did I accidentally get a different style/brand?










In another instance, the cat5 connection is huge on the back side, blocking another port. I must have ordered the wrong one in this case.










The surround plate and sub all went in very nicely though:









My order:
Product  Qty.	
7288	RJ-11 Toolless Keystone Jack - White 1	
6547	Keystone Jack - Modular RCA w/Orange Center (White) 2	
8434	Keystone Jack - Banana Jack w/Black Ring (Screw Type) - White 4	
6852	Keystone Jack - HDMI® Female to Female Coupler Adapter (White) 1	
8436	Keystone Jack - Banana Jack w/Red Ring (Screw Type) - White 4	
6542	Keystone Jack - Modular F Type (White) 1	
6727	Wall Plate for Keystone, 2 Hole - White 1	
6729	Wall Plate for Keystone, 3 Hole - White 1	
6835	2-Gang Wall Plate for Keystone, 8 Hole - White 1


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't think you ordered the wrong size. My experience with Monoprice on their keystones is that some are VERY tight, and some will not fit side by side with others. You may have to play around with the configuration. I had a couple single gang 6 hole plates and it was kind of a pain to get all of the different types of keystones to play nice next to each other. My guess is that their keystones come from a variety of mfgs and the keystone 'spec' isn't real tight.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

I noticed some went together better than others. But this one will require a lot of modification and Im still not sure it would fit.

8436/8434	Keystone Jack - Banana Jack *INTO* 6835	2-Gang Wall Plate for Keystone.









Any recommendations on the cat5 connection? I was hoping to just have a female connection on both sides.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I noticed in the reviews for the plate on Monoprice that some people were having difficulty with cat5 connectors. I'm wondering how different the 8 hole plate is compared to the 6 hole that I have because I have cat5 female/female keystones and they fit ok. Are you trying to put cat5 next to cat5? That seems to be the main gripe from reviewers.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

The cat5 connection I have is 1" wide, and it looks like I have to pin out the connection myself, not just plug in. But because its so wide, I cant fit anything next to it, even the most compact option which is the co-ax. I'm wondering what cat-5 keystone would be smaller, or plug and play.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Drifte said:


> Appreciate all the help, I ordered from them and received everything yesterday. Only one problem, the double gang for the wall behind the a/v rack doesnt fit the same size "keystones."


It’s not uncommon for the keystone and cover plates to be a proprietary system – i.e., you can’t always “mix and match” between manufacturers.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

I dont know what I was doing wrong, but half asleep this morning I plopped them in all together. 









all assembled

Hopefully this wires decent, its run all over the house now.









I dont know how I would have gotten any of this done without the 4+ foot long flex bit.


----------



## timingchain (Apr 11, 2012)

I've had the same experience. I don't think there is any formal spec for "keystones" anywhere.

You may be able to find wall plates where the keystones are more spread-apart from one another (even just a couple of mm will help).

Another tip: keystones won't go in upside down. Putting in one upside down can cost you 15 minutes of pulling (and cussing).


----------

